# 3 Days in Algonquin Park



## AndrewRGordon (Dec 29, 2019)

Not long back from my second ever Algonquin adventure

We spent 3 days and 2 nights in the park - putting in at Rock Lake and making our way to Clydegale lake
It was an awesome time although the fishing was a bit of a bust - not the parks fault, blame lays squarely on the anglers lol

As someone who lives in Toronto I am always amazed at the beauty and remoteness of Algonquin - it was around 3.5 hours from home to Rock Lake but once we crossed into Pen Lake its like being in a different world

Felt very lucky to be able to be there 

https://www.northernjacks.com/.....-algonquin

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

How was the fishing?


----------



## AndrewRGordon (Dec 29, 2019)

Sadly not very good at least for trout. We didn’t have a lot of expectations with how hot it’s been but still! At one of our campsites we had to make due w catching perch off the shore 
Andrew


----------



## rector piscator (Jun 12, 2008)

One of my favorite parks!


----------

